# Pesticides



## 113b11 (Oct 24, 2008)

After picking fruits and vegetables out of the yard, should you just briefly rinse the dirt off or should some kind of mix be made to rid the food of pesticides and other harmful things? I've heard of stuff you can buy from the store for it. Does anybody know of a cheap solution to a mix that I can make myself?


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Ah, the vicious cycle of chemical gardening. You fork out money for fertilizer which in turn produces a weak plant that cannot resist the many diseases and pests that are waiting for an opportunity to take over. You invest more money to fume, spray and douse it in an effort to combat these plagues. Then, when you finally manage to get a harvest you have to pay even more money to remove them.
I'm afraid I don't have a short term solution to the problem. All I know is when I switched my gardening method to one that focused on feeding the soil rather than the plants my pest and disease problems over time greatly diminished. Now the few problems I have can be managed by using physical barriors such as row covers. I also learned to accept the few blemishes bugs caused on my fruit and vegitables.
Some of the books that helped me were:
Straight ahead Organic by shepherd Ogden
The new Organic Grower by Eliot Coleman
Also , you can search the Mother Earth News websites for all kinds of free info.
This is the Cheapest way I know to help you.It's not a quick fix but it's more sustainable and healthier in the long term.
By the way, organic gardening really does save you time in addition to money.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

make a solution of peroxide and water and wash the fruit or veg in that . It will remove any residues


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

rainbowgardens said:


> Ah, the vicious cycle of chemical gardening. You fork out money for fertilizer which in turn produces a weak plant that cannot resist the many diseases and pests that are waiting for an opportunity to take over. You invest more money to fume, spray and douse it in an effort to combat these plagues. Then, when you finally manage to get a harvest you have to pay even more money to remove them.
> I'm afraid I don't have a short term solution to the problem. All I know is when I switched my gardening method to one that focused on feeding the soil rather than the plants my pest and disease problems over time greatly diminished. Now the few problems I have can be managed by using physical barriors such as row covers. I also learned to accept the few blemishes bugs caused on my fruit and vegitables.
> Some of the books that helped me were:
> Straight ahead Organic by shepherd Ogden
> ...


Do you have an organic pesticide you use?


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Dean,
Before I started using the row cover to keep out bugs I used some stuff called Bulls Eye to kill the worms on broccoli. flea beetles, and bean beetles. Check out Gardens Alive online. They have all kinds of safe fertilizers and pest controls. I get the catalog and they always offer a $25 off coupon. You could probably convince them to give you the deal.
I used to buy alot from them, but now that my garden conditions have improved over time I no longer need to.
I sure hope I never have to move because I would hate to start over building up a new garden. I would only be willing to move If It meant I could have a root cellar!!


----------

